# Question about Session 2



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hello everyone! IÂ´m now on the 25th day of MikeÂ´s program. ItÂ´s too early to say the effect of the program on my IBS, but I can say that I love this program and have cried several times while IÂ´m listening to the session 2 (so relaxing and comfortable...!).I have some questions about this session, which I hope that someone can help me with:===============Questions edited due to discussion of content of sessions which may effect other users' perceptions.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Aurora - I will email you with the answers to your questions - you can also contact Mike as well for any help you may need. As English is not your native language, I am happy to help you with any terms you have trouble with, but it helpful for others not to "know" about the session contents in detail before they come to that session themselves - that's why I deleted your questions..You can also email me if you haven't heard from me first!







Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Marilyn,IÂ´m terribly sorry for having stated my question which contained the details of the session 2 on BB! I was not thinking about that it would not be good for those who hadnÂ´t come to the session yet to know about the content. IÂ´m really sorry!!!! I do hope that nobody had read my question before you could delete my question! IÂ´m really sorry!!!







And thank you so much for your kind reply by e-mail, you are an angel!!!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

No worries! ((((HUGS)))







xx


----------

